# Nofx



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

punk rocker fashion really does not age well


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Nofx has not aged well


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Just close your eyes and listen


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

Good band, but yeah they really haven't aged well. lol 

That's why I have more respect for Krist Novoselic(Nirvana bass player). He realizes he can't pull of the "grunge" look anymore, so now he just dresses like an average 40 year old man.....Fat Mike and Co could perhaps learn a thing or two.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i love them


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh sure. And I suppose you think the 45 year old women in stretch pants at Walmart aren't hot.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Sweet ass is sweet ass..........


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

f00bar said:


> Oh sure. And I suppose you think the 45 year old women in stretch pants at Walmart aren't hot.


So you're sayin', it's impossible for a woman that's 40 to have a hot ass in yoga pants?

I beg to differ.

I've never seen SO many skinny chics, women, even cougars, in one place as I did in Nelson BC.

I don't think I even saw a chubby chick? :eyetwitch2:

There's no Mcdonalds in town & no Wallmarts.

Co-inky dink? I don't think so.


TT


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

what the fuck


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

nope, metal.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

metal all day long. some hard rock is good too


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

timmytard said:


> So you're sayin', it's impossible for a woman that's 40 to have a hot ass in yoga pants?
> 
> I beg to differ.
> 
> ...


cassandra peterson is 63 and i'd still bang her


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

They're doing the FAT 25yrs now. Not coming to Vancouver though. This damn city is like punk rock repellent....

But NOFX... I don't think they've aged well. Even though their songs have gotten more "mature" and theoretically better, I just can't get into their newer stuff. I would totally see them live, but Last songs I really liked from them were Seeing Double and Dinosaurs will Die... 

Im getting older so I should like their pseudo-intellectual left wing pretentiousness... but I'd rather listen to Moron Bros, Longest line and Soul Doubt


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Aging well:










And Bad Religion... they've aged pretty well.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

SkullAndXbones said:


> cassandra peterson is 63 and i'd still bang her


Haha, noice. Cant wait to Google her. Haha
But...... I have a feelin', I'm gonna prolly wanna too.:embarrased1:


TT


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

cassandra peterson is elvira. she's aged well in my opinion.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

SkullAndXbones said:


> cassandra peterson is elvira. she's aged well in my opinion.











Undoubtedly still beautiful but gravity has taken it's toll. Couple of beers and the Elvira costume though? 
One of the few perks of getting older; the age range of attractive women just keeps widening.

NOFX? Cool band but I don't really listen to metal anymore other than the odd track to reminisce. Maybe I am getting old?


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

timmytard said:


> I've never seen SO many skinny chics, women, even cougars, in one place as I did in Nelson BC.
> 
> I don't think I even saw a chubby chick? :eyetwitch2:
> 
> ...


Correction - there is a walmart, although its tiny. And yes, very few fat people in Nelson. I call it mountain fit.

And Punk in Drublic still gets some pretty heavy rotation in the car on the way to the hill


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

ThredJack said:


> Good band, but yeah they really haven't aged well. lol
> 
> That's why I have more respect for Krist Novoselic(Nirvana bass player). He realizes he can't pull of the "grunge" look anymore, so now he just dresses like an average 40 year old man.....Fat Mike and Co could perhaps learn a thing or two.


I saw NOFX a few years back in a small venue, they're still awesome live. They never sold their soul to a big label and do what they want. Massive respect for that.



Snow Hound said:


> NOFX? Cool band but I don't really listen to metal anymore other than the odd track to reminisce. Maybe I am getting old?


Metal? I thought we were talking about NOFX.

If anyone likes Rancid as well, check out the NOFX/Rancid split album  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BYO_Split_Series_Volume_III They cover each other.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Punk then sorry. I've never really listened to punk unless you'll allow Suicidal Tendencies? This thread is all over the place.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Actually... my buddy saw them Friday in NY.
Stolen from his facebook:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Snow Hound said:


> Punk then sorry. I've never really listened to punk unless you'll allow Suicidal Tendencies? This thread is all over the place.


Hell yeah ST is punk. I figured this thread would go all sorts of sideways but that's cool. 

My favorite album is still "so long and thanks for all the shoes" then "heavy petting zoo" and "s&m airlines". They're one of my all time favorite bands and I've yet to see them live. I would give anything to see them and also pearl jam. Not at the same shOw.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> I would give anything to see them and also pearl jam. Not at the same shOw.


Made me laugh, so true.

The only band I really really really want to see live who I haven't managed to see yet is Faith No More. Had the opportunity earlier this year but it was at a bad time


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

White Trash 2 Hebs and a Bean = #1
Punk in Drublic very close 2nd

Listen to that NoFx/rancid cover album and you will realize how much better musicians Rancid are than NoFx.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

1. Punk in drublic
2. White trash
3. Ribbed

for me. But So long... is pretty good.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

mdc said:


> Listen to that NoFx/rancid cover album and you will realize how much better musicians Rancid are than NoFx.


Probably open for debate there, they have a totally different sound. I actually prefer NOFX's covers


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Third cd i ever owned


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

yup


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

For your listening pleasure


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Not the biggest fan of this one


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I did however enjoy this one


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow, each of those just brought back so many memories.
Er the first 4
Funny, most of em are snowboard related.

Lots of good 5 in the mornin' tunes in there.

That was awesome, thank you.


TT


----------

